# Java Programm im CMD Fenster öffnen, wie?



## NewOrleans (29. Okt 2012)

Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben und wollte es im Cmd Fenster öffnen. Ausführen/javac "Dateiname" und dann auf Enter, jedoch erschien nur für eine kleine Sekunde ein schwarzes Fenster. Die Umgebungsvariablen habe ich auch eingegeben.


----------



## Spewer (29. Okt 2012)

mit javac compilierst du deine .java-Datei.
Die daraus resultierende .class-Datei kannst du dann mit java "Dateiname" aufrufen


----------



## NewOrleans (29. Okt 2012)

Spewer hat gesagt.:


> mit javac compilierst du deine .java-Datei.
> Die daraus resultierende .class-Datei kannst du dann mit java "Dateiname" aufrufen



Also ich schreibe mit Netbeans und ich kann auf die Schaltfläche "Compile" nicht klicken. (Java habe ich schon installiert)


----------



## Spewer (29. Okt 2012)

Dann musst du mal abwarten, ob sich ein Netbeans-Nutzer meldet. 
Ich kenn mich nur mit Eclipse aus.


----------



## Spewer (29. Okt 2012)

NewOrleans hat gesagt.:


> Also ich schreibe mit Netbeans und ich kann auf die Schaltfläche "Compile" nicht klicken. (Java habe ich schon installiert)



Hast du wirklich alles richtig installiert? JDK? Path richtig gesetzt?
Gibts bei Netbeans nicht auch Optionen für das Projekt so wie "Build Path" ? Wenn ja, ist da alles richtig?


----------



## NewOrleans (29. Okt 2012)

JDK 7 habe ich schon installiert und den Path habe ich wie folgt durchgeführt http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehru...umgebungsvariable-einstellen-windows-7-a.html


----------



## jgh (29. Okt 2012)

NewOrleans hat gesagt.:


> Also ich schreibe mit Netbeans und ich kann auf die Schaltfläche "Compile" nicht klicken. (Java habe ich schon installiert)



Umschalt + F11 was passiert dann?
bzw. anschließend F6


----------



## NewOrleans (29. Okt 2012)

jgh hat gesagt.:


> Umschalt + F11 was passiert dann?
> bzw. anschließend F6



Jetzt ist mein Programm wieder funktionstüchtig. Danke dir. Also ich kann jetzt wieder compilieren, im unteren Kasten stehen nun zwei Pfade 

"Updating property file: C:\Users\Ibrahim Kocbey\Documents\NetBeansProjects\Umrechnungen\build\built-jar.properties
Compiling 1 source file to C:\Users\Ibrahim Kocbey\Documents\NetBeansProjects\Umrechnungen\build\classes"

WIe kann ich nun die Datei im CMD Fenster öffnen?


----------



## Michael... (29. Okt 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/18384-6-varianten-java-programme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html#post114602


----------



## NewOrleans (29. Okt 2012)

Könnt ihr mal schauen ob ich den Pfad (für die Umgebungsvariable) richtig eingegeben habe;

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\iCLS Client\;C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\;%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;%SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL;C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\IPT;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\OpenCL SDK\2.0\bin\x86;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\OpenCL SDK\2.0\bin\x64;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Shared;C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.7.0_07\bin


----------



## jgh (29. Okt 2012)

sieht grundsätzlich richtig aus, imho..

du kannst das m.E. auch sehen, wenn du in die cmd einfach einmal 
	
	
	
	





```
java
```
 eingibst...bekommst du dann eine Ausgabe ala´ 
	
	
	
	





```
Verwendung java [-options] class[args...]...
```
oder halt Befehl nicht gefunden...

[edit]grundsätzlich kann man java Dateien auch von der Konsole starten, indem man in das Verzeichnis der class-Dateien navigiert und dort einfach mit 

```
java NameDeinesProgrammes
```
es starten lassen.

Warum auch immer: Bei mir kann ich im workspace unter eclipse compilierte Klassen auch so starten, bei netbeans erhalte ich ein noClassDefError, obwohl die Class Datei dort vorliegt. Falls jemand weiß woran das liegt, gerne her damit. [/edit]


----------



## NewOrleans (29. Okt 2012)

jgh hat gesagt.:


> sieht grundsätzlich richtig aus, imho..
> 
> du kannst das m.E. auch sehen, wenn du in die cmd einfach einmal
> 
> ...




Wenn ich java eingebe kommt da nur für einen Moment das CMD Fenster und schließt sich wieder sofort


----------



## TryToHelp (29. Okt 2012)

Starte mal die CMD (Start->Ausführen->CMD) und gib da java ein ;-)


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Okt 2012)

Kopiere dir mal folgende Batch-Anweisungen in eine Textdatei, welche du bspw. unter dem Namen _Start.cmd_ speicherst:

```
@echo off
java ProgrammName
pause
```
Damit können eventuelle Fehlerausgaben noch angesehen werden, bevor sich die Kommandozeile wieder schließt.
Die cmd-Datei kannst du ebenfalls per Doppelklick starten.


----------



## NewOrleans (29. Okt 2012)

TryToHelp hat gesagt.:


> Starte mal die CMD (Start->Ausführen->CMD) und gib da java ein ;-)



Ja und jetzt? Da kommt jetzt ein Text mit "Verwendung: java..."



L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Kopiere dir mal folgende Batch-Anweisungen in eine Textdatei, welche du bspw. unter dem Namen _Start.cmd_ speicherst:
> 
> ```
> @echo off
> ...



Jetzt nochmal: Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben. Wenn ich das Programm doppelklicke öffnet sich die Quelldatei im Editor.


----------



## TryToHelp (29. Okt 2012)

NewOrleans hat gesagt.:


> Ja und jetzt? Da kommt jetzt ein Text mit "Verwendung: java..."



dann kannst du wenn es da jetzt soweit funktioniert, so wie es da steht nun dein Programm aufrufen ;-) also sowas wie java deinProgramm ;-)

Starte mal die CMD (Start->Ausführen->CMD) und gib da java deinProgramm ein (entweder vorher ins richtige verzeichniss wechseln oder den kompletten pfad mit angeben


----------



## Michael... (29. Okt 2012)

NewOrleans hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt nochmal: Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben. Wenn ich das Programm doppelklicke öffnet sich die Quelldatei im Editor.


Dann war Deine Fragestellung irreführend.
Du hast Dein Programm in ein jar File gepackt? und startest dieses per Doppelklick? Dein Programm hat aber keine graphische Oberfläche sondern nutzt nur die "Konsole".
In der Standard Java Installation werden Dateiverknüpfungen zu jar Files mit 
	
	
	
	





```
javaw
```
 anstelle von 
	
	
	
	





```
java
```
 angelegt. javaw öffnet keine Konsole. Hat den Vorteil, dass der Anwender beim Starten nur die programmierte GUI sieht.
Willst Du dennoch die "Konsole" sehen, dann kannst Du z.B. zunächst die Eingabeaufforderung öffnen und darin das Programm manuell starten.

```
java -jar meinArchiv.jar
```


----------



## NewOrleans (29. Okt 2012)

TryToHelp hat gesagt.:


> dann kannst du wenn es da jetzt soweit funktioniert, so wie es da steht nun dein Programm aufrufen ;-) also sowas wie java deinProgramm ;-)
> 
> Starte mal die CMD (Start->Ausführen->CMD) und gib da java deinProgramm ein (entweder vorher ins richtige verzeichniss wechseln oder den kompletten pfad mit angeben



Den Pfad habe ich eingegeben, er findet es trotzdem nicht

Der Pfad: C:\Users\"Mein Name"\Documents\NetBeansProjects\Umrechnungen


----------

